# critique my ND buck (borrowed buck)



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Alright I am breeding for the first time.
I have been researching for about a year to try and learn what to look for. I so happened to have some friends with a buck from nice lines and I believe he looked pretty nice. Now he isn't handled much so isn't fond of being handled unless on his terms. So these pics he is fuzzy and dirty. I just got clippers and permission and im going to attempt to bath and clip him soon! It will be a chore im sure...but if you could tell me the best you can with these pics what you think so I can compare to my thoughts and learn would be great!

Pic 1 - meet Mr T









Pic 2 - sooo fuzzy!









Pic 3









Now note - I have never stood a goat for pictures before...I don't have much flat land with plain background to work with.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, with all that hair its difficult. The set up in the first picture is best and would have been great without the fur. I can tell he has good length and very correct looking legs. I' think his rear leg angulation looks good and would look even better with a trim. His tail is curled so it is hard to really see the true slope of his hip, but I would bet he has quite the level topline and he also gives me the impression that under that hair he would be refined, angular and dairy. Not a bad looking dude, and his color is quite stunning to boot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree on the hair! LOL! He looks to have a nice long, level topline, long neck, His rear leg angulation looks OK... but I agree it would look better clipped... and I think he could use a better brisket, and he looks to have good width....

I am still learning so some one correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok thank you guy!
im going to attempt to bath and clip this guy today ray: 
I will then repost pictures for a better look...eek...no promises though, he never gets handled, like hands on, he likes to nibble on people but god forbid you try and touch him! Lol also I've never clipped any type of animal before, I borrowed some clippers that someone used on horses a while back (the bucks owners) and will clip him with a 10

Hope to repost the pictures soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see him clipped!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Well maybe I wont bath and shave him today...he finally got one of my stubborn does into heat and she is being a little more receptive to him! Yay! So I don't want to wash off the stink she likes and make him look funny to her.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Too true! nothing can turn ya off like a bad haircut...


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> Too true! nothing can turn ya off like a bad haircut...


Just... :ROFL:


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

To me he looks long and level, wide and balanced, with correct legs. I can't make out the angulation with the hair, but it's probably fine.

I would only want to see more brisket extension on him. 

Nice color!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He sure is cute!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Alright!
got Mr T bathed and clipped (first time for both of us) I snapped a quick pic with my cell and will upload better pic of him tomorrow when my husband can help hold his head up but here is an idea...can't see his rear legs much though. Will post better pictures when its sunny out and my hubby can help tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! you did a great job clipping him!! He is very handsome!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Wow! That was your first time clipping AND he doesn't like to be handled?! You did a great job! My goats came out looking horrible the first time I clipped them lol.

I am still learning about conformation, but I think he looks nice. :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow! What a gorgeous boy! I would use him in an instant.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope he throws does for you! We have a very handsome buck that we breed to, but so far he's thrown ALL bucklings. :shocked: 

(Maybe I should borrow YOUR boy!!)


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree, you did an awesome job clipping him. :thumb: He has incredible dairy skin!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks good! I don't like his rump and his brisket could be nicer, but he's not bad at all. :thumb:


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

He is a very nice looking buck. I liked him better before he was clipped but you did a great job.


----------

